# after thyroid surgery



## 9timesover (Aug 22, 2011)

I have my thyroid removed on Oct 4th. Everythng went pretty well and I feel good but it turns out that my right parathyroid was also removed. As a result, I am experiencing low calcium and high phosphate. I am taking active vitamin D, liquid calcium along with my regular calcium suppliment. Hopefully this is temporary. I feel OK. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had my thyroid removed on September 23 and was told my parathyroids had suffered some damage in surgery but I'm assuming they're better 2 1/2 weeks later. I'll see my surgeon tomorrow. I'm down to 2 Calcitriol and 8 Tums now.

The parathyroid glands are located anatomically within the thyroid gland. There are usually 4 parathyroid glands, 2 in the left lobe of the thyroid and 2 in the right lobe. Occasionally, there are fewer than 4 or some individuals may rarely have more than 4. Similarly, occasionally one or more parathyroid glands may be located outside the thyroid.

I had to stay in the hospital an extra 3-4 days getting IV calcium, taking Tums and having my blood tested every 4-6 hours, then go back every week for blood tests but I'm not having any symptoms now and hope all that is O.K.

I don't know what affect totally losing a parathyroid would have long term. Some of the things I've read about how resillient they actually are is astounding.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't really know anything about this, but my guess is that the remaining 3 should be able to compensate, although it may take some time for them to get up to speed. I didn't have one removed, but mine also were "stunned" after the surgery and stopped working so I had low calcium. Like IDClaire I'm taking 2 vitamin d (calcitriol) and 8 Tums a day now.

How are you doing? Are you having any of the tingling or numbness? I never did, but they said my calcium was low. Good luck to you.


----------



## 9timesover (Aug 22, 2011)

I did have some tingling around my mouth while I was in the hospital but not now. While in the hospital I received two IV infusions. I'm on 25mmg calcitroil, 2 tlbs of calcinate and 1800 mg of over the counter calcium.


----------

